# how to wake up a hedgie?



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, my hedgie is about 4 months old and she is now not sleeping so much (she is awake for about 3-4 hours a day  ). However, she is awake only during the night - from 12:30 a.m. to about 4 a.m. I have read that some hedges wake up in the evening which is great because that way you can spend more time with the hedgie and watch it play. 

So I was wondering if there is a way to change her habbit and make her wake up earlier - at about 9-10 p.m. I tried waking her up a bit earlier each day (starting at 00:00 a.m.) to create a new waiting habit but she doesn't seem to wake up. She is only searching for a place to hide and fall asleep again and nothing helps to keep her awake (neither treats, nor the wheel, nor any games). 

Any suggestions how to wake her up earlier so that I can spent at least some time with her while she is awake?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, it's not really healthy to make your baby stay awake just because you want to see her awake. It's fine every now and then. I get my guys up for photo shoots sometimes and then let them sleep again. 

I would just pick her up, put her in a blanket or snuggle sack and let her sleep on your lap. She will be warm and comfy. This way you don't make her wake up and this is considered bonding with you.


----------

